# Trivia 6/7



## luckytrim (Jun 7, 2018)

trivia 6/7
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1979, Japan offered new British PM Margaret Thatcher 20  "karate
ladies" for protection at an economic summit. She  declined.

1. Which 'immortal' US cavalry regiment fought at the Little  Bighorn in the 
Indian Wars and in the first major engagement of the Vietnam  War, the Battle 
of the Ia Drang Valley?
2. What three colors on an artist's palette are considered the  "secondary 
colors"?
  a. - Red, yellow and blue
  b. - Orange, pink and purple
  c. - Green, orange and violet (purple)
  d. - Brown, white and black
3. "Enuresis" is a fancy word for what embarrassing  problem?
4. What was the real first name of legendary musician Fats  Domino?
5. How many weeks long is the NFL regular season  ?
6.  When did the Babe retire from the big  leagues?
  a. - 1929
  b. - 1935
  c. - 1941
  d. - 1946
7. What famous Passenger ship, now permanently docked in Long  Beach, is one 
of the most haunted spots in America ?
8. If you were to spell out each whole number from one to one  hundred, how 
many numbers would contain the letter 'A'?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
LEGO blocks were originally made of wood.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.the 7th Calvary
2. - c
3. Bedwetting
4.  Antoine
5. - 17 Weeks
6. - b
7. The Queen Mary
8. None

CRAP !!
Ole Kirk Christiansen (1891-1958) created the LEGO Group in  1932 as a way to
use old wood from his failed carpentry business.  He marketed  an assortment
of wooden toys, but his LWO blocks weren't made of  wood.
He patented the now famous interlocking LEGO blocks in 1949.  The bricks,
originally manufactured from cellulose acetate, were a  development of the
traditional stackable wooden blocks of the time.
By 1951 plastic toys accounted for half of the Lego company's  output.


----------

